# Lightroom to Zenfolio plugin...



## MMarz (Oct 2, 2008)

I see there is an update for the Zenfolio upload plugin.

I followed the instructions to download the update and further to Reload the plugin..Plus I restarted Lightroom.  The export dialog still indicates the plugin is expired.

Does anyone else use this plugin and are you having similar issues?

edit...

The download update link from the Plugin Manager in LR doesn't work properly... downloading and extracting the zip file from Jeffrey Friedl's website remedied the issue.


----------



## DonRicklin (Oct 2, 2008)

There was a bug, now fixed. Got to Zenfolio Plugin. Use it to replace the one you have, by hand. Then use the Plug-in manager to Activate it.

Good luck,
Don


----------

